# Damp



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello all, my wife and I moved to the Costa Blanca area in August and things were going pretty well up until the middle of November when the weather started to get wintery. Don't get me wrong I was prepared for the drop in temperature its just the all pervading damp that is the problem. It gets into all the soft furnishings and makes bedding really quite uncomfortable as well as making previously laundered clothes smell musty. We have a rental on a three bed detached house which appears to be of normal Spanish construction. Can anyone advise if this is a common issue during the winter months and if there is a ready made solution available. I thought about buying a dehumidifier but would ask here first for advice or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Kimnsim said:


> Hello all, my wife and I moved to the Costa Blanca area in August and things were going pretty well up until the middle of November when the weather started to get wintery. Don't get me wrong I was prepared for the drop in temperature its just the all pervading damp that is the problem. It gets into all the soft furnishings and makes bedding really quite uncomfortable as well as making previously laundered clothes smell musty. We have a rental on a three bed detached house which appears to be of normal Spanish construction. Can anyone advise if this is a common issue during the winter months and if there is a ready made solution available. I thought about buying a dehumidifier but would ask here first for advice or suggestions. Thanks


A pain in the rear end in many parts of Spain. It can vary in nuisance level between different barrios, or even between different houses.

We go for the dehumidifier and ensure good ventilation.

If you play with those two aspects things will improve. Good luck


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Kimnsim said:


> Hello all, my wife and I moved to the Costa Blanca area in August and things were going pretty well up until the middle of November when the weather started to get wintery. Don't get me wrong I was prepared for the drop in temperature its just the all pervading damp that is the problem. It gets into all the soft furnishings and makes bedding really quite uncomfortable as well as making previously laundered clothes smell musty. We have a rental on a three bed detached house which appears to be of normal Spanish construction. Can anyone advise if this is a common issue during the winter months and if there is a ready made solution available. I thought about buying a dehumidifier but would ask here first for advice or suggestions. Thanks


The most important thing is that you have sufficient ventilation.

It's quite common for people to think that's because it's cold, they MUST close all windows etc. - this is wrong, you need good ventilation.

If you are using (bottled) gas fires, then these pump out an enormous amount of water vapour.

Humidifiers or airconditioning units will certainly help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yes it's very common

we have high humidity here as well, with values over 95% many nights, & 70%+ during the day, so leaving a window open doesn't always help  

in the winter, I tend to have windows open when the sun is on them & close them as soon as the sun moves away, wherever possible


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Every place where I have lived in the Seville area (for nearly 30 years) has had a problem with damp. The houses here don't have heating so there's nothing to dry up the humidity. It simply permeates everything. But there's lots you can do to keep it at bay.

I agree that it's essential to ventilate the house during the warmest hours of the day. Pull up the blinds, open the windows and let the sun shine in! Also, wipe off any obvious condensation you see as soon as you see it, such as on the windows and window frames. Run an electric heater in the bathroom when you shower to keep down the amount of condensation, and then wipe down the walls when you finish. If damp is getting into your closets then leave the closet doors open, all day if necessary. They sell moisture traps (Humydry is one brand) which work quite well in small areas and I use them in all the closets and bathrooms. Pull the sofas and arm chairs away from the walls a few inches so that air circulates behind them. Don't stuff things under beds or behind pieces of furniture - the idea is to leave space for air to circulate. Use electric pads or blankets on the beds. Use electric heaters (or a fireplace if you have one) for a few hours a day in the rooms with the most damp to help dry them out - and also to keep you warm and toasty. 

Despite doing all of this, by the end of the winter I still usually have some problem areas with damp. One can only do so much.

I have never used a dehumidifier here because they are very expensive to run, and I would rather spend my money on heating. So I can't advise about that, sorry.

Good luck, and let's hope we don't have a terribly damp winter!


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

May sound silly but a very cheap way of doing it is a tray or tray's of cat grit. The grit soaks up moisture! OK its meant for cats but does work.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I turn my dehumidifiers on around the end of September and off again around May - yes 24 X 7 - they don´t do much most days but when it really gets damp, I can empty them twice a day. But I do heat my house with portable gas fires - so quick and easy and you can turn them on/off quickly - it suits my lifestyle. 

I also have an electric duvet that ensures the bed doesn´t feel damp, and an electric panel in the bathroom to dry the towel quickly. 

Apart from that, you have to know where the damp is coming from, and deal with it in whichever way is best. 

Davexf


----------



## Expatliving (Oct 21, 2013)

Moisture in the home is drawn to a cold surface, normally an outside wall. Once the moisture hits the wall bacteria is created (the black stuff) after a period of time. Do not bother with Anti-Mold sprays, just use something strong like Domestos, you're dealing with bacteria, as long as the use of strong bleach won't damage an item (clothes/furnishings etc) use it ... Use an old paint brush, this will cure the problem for a week or so. It's a managing course of maintenance, not a problem solver. Once the weather warms up outside you should be ok until it turns cold again outside. Ventilation is very important and heaters, especially hot air blowers, are notorious condensation creators ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> The most important thing is that you have sufficient ventilation.
> 
> It's quite common for people to think that's because it's cold, they MUST close all windows etc. - this is wrong, you need good ventilation.
> 
> ...


I think you meant *de*-humidifiers,

Keeping the place warm using a "dry heat" (e.g. electric or a log/pellet burner) will also make a difference


----------



## Kimnsim (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks to all who replied with excellent practical advice, it does seem that this can be a bit of an issue anywhere. I hadn't really considered the ventilation aspect but it makes perfect sense. In the UK only a madman would open all their windows in December but here with such delightful afternoon sunshine it makes perfect sense to air the house out whenever possible.
The high levels of night time humidity have been something of a surprise. Last week my wife and I were walking home from our favourite Irish pub sometime after midnight. As we approached a lamp post I noticed a trail of liquid running out from its base over the pavement and said to the wife 'Mind you don't step in that' as we passed, assuming it to be dog urine. At the next lamp post, same thing which I did think was a bit odd. It wasn't until after four or five lamp posts in the same condition that I realised that it was condensation collecting on the metal lamp posts and running down the pavement rather than some giant Doberman with a bladder problem.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Powerful extractor fan in the main bathroom and two log burning stoves ... no sign of damp in our house!


----------

